# Piedmont Spillway



## Lonestar (Jul 16, 2016)

Anybody ever fish the spillway? I always see posts with good results from the other MWCD lakes but never Piedmont? Stuck on shore and looking for somewhere to get into some nice fish.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Piedmont spillway's not a spot I'd pick but some people might like it. Long walk to it from where can park and once you get there if the water's not up enough it's not worth trying. The fall draw down of Piedmont Lake is a good time. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mikey l (Jul 24, 2015)

Lots of bluegill


----------

